# Surf report: fishbites Sand flea flavor.



## cooper138 (Aug 8, 2012)

was just down in hatteras last weekend and stopped by franks. Ginger said the sand fleas bites were the hot ticket. I've never used these before and Actually never considered it but she has always steered us right. Well I can say I will always have these on hand. The girls used the bites and we used shrimp and fleas. Same rigs same distance out everything the same. The bites won out. Our friend maggie who had only fished the surf on this trip landed mulitlpe nice mullet and spot, trout and some blues. One mullet went 1.49 just .01 under citation. Anyhow the bites worked and out fished natural this time. The gals loved the no mess and the ease of use. I will always keep a bag of these on hand. Only other note was all the small biters you could want after dark. Plus two freight trains that in no doubt were 100# drum and definently not sharks.


----------



## Digger54 (Sep 11, 2012)

I will agree on the Sand Flea bites as I caught a 12" Pomp at Bogue earlier this month on shrimp tipped with sand flea bite on a float hook. 

The other day I was reading about Berkley Gulp shrimp baits and how effective they are for fish. Then I did a search and turned up that Gulp sand fleas are also available. The reviews I read on Gulp Sand flea appear to be mixed and of the positive responses not many are specifying what type of fish they caught with them. If Berkley could fine tune their sand flea Gulp to the same formula that Fishbites has mastered for their sand flea, they would have a hot product. As we all know sand fleas are the ocean candy for not just Pompano but many other species; finding live sand fleas can be a biatch, particularly during winter.


----------



## Bocefus (Apr 19, 2010)

Never used sand flea flavor. Use blood worm and shrimp all the time. I have seen in the fall (Oct.) shrimp flavor out fish fresh real shrimp. I'll have to get a bag and try on my next trip. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## fishrxdr (Aug 13, 2012)

We tried with no success last year on the sharks after dark. Do my fair share of sharking south of the Grand strand and never have a problem putting them on the beach in the summer down there. Last year in Avon though we never got a sniff on the big stuff. Do you guys think they will still be around in a few weeks? We like to just cast and catch them rather than yaking baits. Is it possible to get on any sharks around Salvo, Waves, Avon end of June? Talking about at least 3 feet plus not the juve sharpnose. Appreciate the heads up on the fish bites fleas report and we will report back as well when we return. Thanks again.


----------



## Bocefus (Apr 19, 2010)

Mighty big ones on those beaches, especially after dark. Lots of sharks are laying baby sharks that time of year. Cut a bluefish in half and cast as far as you can and hold on. Bring extra line, there will be ones you can't stop. And beware of the Salvo Hole Monster!! She likes to come out at night.


----------



## childress (Jul 1, 2013)

I have fishbites that are a year old. 
Should I use these or throw them away for a new bag?


----------



## Elgreco (Aug 12, 2014)

I've used 6 month old fishbites and caught fish. Dunno about a year nice.


----------



## arich_5 (Jul 1, 2011)

I have some fishbites bloodworms that are around 4 years old and no longer red but more brown in color. I caught some decent whiting with them on my last trip in October.


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

childress said:


> I have fishbites that are a year old.
> Should I use these or throw them away for a new bag?


You have no idea as to how old the FB you buy in the store are. Yes, use them.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Great report and thanks on the tip Cooper...


----------



## Picsburg John (May 24, 2015)

Fish bites are Great, have only used the blood worms, but will probably try the Sand fleas, bought some in the fall when I was up at Pine Island. Great for the grandkids, constant fish, still have some that I store in a pill bottle. I guess TW tackle probably carries them, got mine from eBay,but the price has gone through the ceiling


----------



## Alexy (Nov 1, 2010)

Amazingly the best prices I have found on fishbites were to go to their online store and just buy them there
http://fishbites.com/store/fishbites-baits/fishbites-saltwater-baits/fish-n-strips-sandflea.html


----------



## Digger54 (Sep 11, 2012)

BP also has them at http://www.basspro.com/Fishbites-EZ-Flea/product/1407290807128/. Not sure how the price per count compares since the BP stocked Fishbites are sold in two twelve inch strips per bag.


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

Digger54 said:


> BP also has them at http://www.basspro.com/Fishbites-EZ-Flea/product/1407290807128/. Not sure how the price per count compares since the BP stocked Fishbites are sold in two twelve inch strips per bag.


Digger, BPS is a penny more per bag than the strips of Flea on the Fishbites website.
http://fishbites.com/store/fishbites-baits/fishbites-saltwater-baits/e-z-sand-flea-long-lasting.html


----------



## Alexy (Nov 1, 2010)

oh and shipping is free...


----------



## Scooter2001 (Nov 2, 2009)

Have never tried the Fishbite product. Just curious, do you use the entire strip or cut the strips into smaller sections. Appreciate any information.


----------



## Elgreco (Aug 12, 2014)

Cut them into smaller bits.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 22, 2009)

invest in some very sharp small scissors to cut the mesh off your hook.
I finally bit the bullet and got some stainless cuticle scissors from walmart cosmetics dept. 



and yes, that is ALL i bought there !!! LOL


----------



## Elgreco (Aug 12, 2014)

A good victorinox swiss army knife works great.


----------



## offroad (Sep 16, 2011)

forget all the fancy scissors and braid cutters ... THE BEST !!!!! 

http://www.walmart.com/ip/SCISSORS-BLUNT-KIDS-SW/32543164


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

I use the fast acting formulas because they have no mesh. I hate that mesh....ugh


----------



## Digger54 (Sep 11, 2012)

1BadF350 said:


> Digger, BPS is a penny more per bag than the strips of Flea on the Fishbites website.
> http://fishbites.com/store/fishbites-baits/fishbites-saltwater-baits/e-z-sand-flea-long-lasting.html


Good to go. Penny cheaper at the source and probably fresher too.


----------



## Picsburg John (May 24, 2015)

Good tip off-road I hate cutting braid... Cheap too..thanks


----------



## hawkman (Jun 16, 2014)

It's interesting stuff. I left a piece on a hook after a trip accidentally. A week later, I looked and wondered what was on that hook? It was a piece of sticky mesh, with some pinkish color on it. I guess the stuff just sort of evaporates over time. Cool that it's got that mesh in it. I could hardly get it off. I suspect you won't lose a piece while fishing.


----------



## jcarpenter (Apr 13, 2011)

After reading this post, I ordered a couple of bags of sand flea flavor this morning to use at Litchfield Beach later this month. Will give a report on how it works.


----------



## flatty (Oct 28, 2003)

I've had mixed results with fishbites. I've used bloodworm and shrimp flavor. When the spots are biting I've done well with the bloodworm flavor. Shrimp flavor, never did very well, caught a few mullet/pomps here and there. I have had days when real shrimp or real bloodworms outfish the heck out of fishbites, never recall a day when the fishbites did better than the real thing.


----------



## Elgreco (Aug 12, 2014)

Some days fish only want a certain thing. I've gone out with real clam and shrimp and then proceeded to catch more fish with fishbites. Other days they only hit shrimp.


----------



## Alexy (Nov 1, 2010)

I have had good results with fishbites. I will say they WILL stay on a hook MUCH longer than a natural bait and are viable even after soaking a while.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

it's a lot easier to cut it after it's on the hook, when I use real blood worms after the worm I hook the end of the piece of FBBW's on snipe it off.


----------



## Alexy (Nov 1, 2010)

One other thing...
If you order online from fishbites you get a really nice "Fishbites" bumper sticker.


----------

